# Ist euer Internet abends auch so langsam?



## herethic (26. November 2009)

HI,ist euer Internet abends langsamer als Tagsüber.Wenn ich auf pcghx gehe ist es ein tick langsamer auf youtube extrem langsamer.Kumpel meinte das das daran liegt das die Amis Abends(nach MEZ)im Internet sind und es deshalb so langsam ist.Kann das sein?


----------



## amdintel (26. November 2009)

ja meistens, bei einem Kollegen der DSL hat auch , ich gehe allerdings über UMTs/HSDPA ins Internet.
Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, ein mal sind viele zu diesen Zeiten online und 2. 
die Web.  Kapazität scheint  so langsam am ende zu sein .


----------



## rebel4life (27. November 2009)

Bei UMTS wird es zu Stoßzeiten elendig lahm.

Bei DSL passiert das bei mir nicht (bei beiden Wohnungen, einmal Stadt und einmal Dorf).


----------



## amdintel (28. November 2009)

das kann man alles so pauschal nicht sagen,
bei UMTs wenn sehr viele Anwender da sind wird es langsam, wenn wenige weniger langsam,
so ist es auch bei DSL wenn viele on sind.
vom Kollegen weiß ich " DSL"  wenn sein Nachbar z.b on ist und Downloads macht, hat er nur noch die halbe Bandbreide.
hängt wohl damit zusammen viele an so einem Kasten angeschlossen sind ?


----------



## dot (28. November 2009)

Ich meine untere Vermittlungsstellen sind so ungefaehr mit 155MBit an die naechst Hoehrere angebunden. Bei den ganzen 16MBit Verbindungen kann sich das bei den dutzenden von Usern schon mal in den Stoszzeiten "knubeln". Bis zur eigenen VST sollte aber afaik jeder Nutzer seine exklusive Bandbreite zur Verfuegung haben im Gegensatz zum Kabelanschluss, auch wenn der Nachbar die Leitung am Limit haelt. Bringt einen dann aber im Endeffekt trotzdem nichts


----------



## amdintel (29. November 2009)

tcha das ist aber so und das habe ich auch noch von anderen gehört,
die einen klassischen Kabel DSL Zugang haben , also über das normale Telefon Netz ... ; wenn sein Nachbar online geht,hat er statt DSL 6000 wo von beim ihm nur 2500 erreicht werden nur 1000 Geschw. zu stoß Zeiten  , das ganze bei einer Vertrags Knebelung von 2 Jahren damit der Kunde nicht abhaut bei D2 Vodofone, ex Arcor.


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2009)

Bei UMTS ist es besser oder was? Da hat eine 7,2Mbits gleich mal Modemgeschwindigkeit, wenn der Turm nur per 100Mbit oder weniger angeschlossen ist.


----------



## midnight (29. November 2009)

Naja wenn dein Kumpel von 6000 generell nur 2500 kriegt, dann ist die Leitung nicht sonderlich toll. Da kanns auch passieren, das das Netz ab und an mal kippt. Bei UMTS isses noch viel härter find ich, weil da muss man sich PERMANENT die komplette Bandbreite teilen. Und btw Vertragsbindung: Ein Mobilfunkvertrag geht auch 24 Monate...

so far


----------



## amdintel (29. November 2009)

was soll denn da härter sein ? mein UMTs Zugang ist um ein vielfaches schneller als sein DSL 6000 Anschluss ja und rechtlich gesehen kann er auch nix machen, weil Bis zu da steht .


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2009)

BlaBlubb.

An die Latenzen und konstante Übertragungsraten eines DSL6000 Anschlusses wie ich ihn hab kommst du nicht mit deinem UMTS heran. Nein, die 1,2Mbits mehr bringen rein gar nichts. Leitungsdämpfung 11dB, da geht sowas halt...


----------



## midnight (30. November 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> was soll denn da härter sein ? mein UMTs Zugang ist um ein vielfaches schneller als sein DSL 6000 Anschluss ja und rechtlich gesehen kann er auch nix machen, weil Bis zu da steht .



Schneller vielleicht, aber um ein vielfaches beschränkter. Bei anständigen Leitungen hast du a) bessere Pings, hast b) immer die volle Bandbreite zur Verfügung (unabhängig davon wie viele im Netz sind) und kannst laden so viel du willst.
UMTS in allen Ehren, aber ersetzen kann es DSL auf keinen Fall. In einigen Gebieten ja, aber generell auf keinen Fall.

so far


----------



## amdintel (30. November 2009)

auf deinen Vertrag mit  2 Jahren Knebelung kann ich auch gerne
verzichten  . 
die ganze Internet Infrastruktur ist heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß 
nicht für  höhere Geschw. und Massen Zugriffe auslegt, wenn dann zu viele auf meinem Web. Server Zugreifen nützt dir dein doller 6000 überhaupt nix, das ist ungefähr so wenn du einen Porsche hast, 
kannst aber auf der Autobahn wegen einem Stau nur 120 fahren .


----------



## midnight (30. November 2009)

Die einzigen Anbieter eines wirklich brauchbaren Netzes sind VF und TM. Beide bieten leider nur Verträge mit 24 Monaten laufzeit an, klasse. Auf Billignetze die nur hier und da mal funktionieren kann ich getrost verzichten. Die 5gb im Monat reichen leider bei mir nicht aus, die Pings kann man bei UMTS auch abhaken. Ich lade übrigens mit konstant 740kb runter, ab und an mal 780kb, reicht.

so far


----------



## amdintel (30. November 2009)

du machst  wahrscheinlich keine Downloads,
diese   780kb bekommt du nur im ideal  Fall ,
und scheinbar weist du auch nicht was Bandbreite ist, wenn der Server auf den zu zugreifst eine schlechte Anbindung  hat nutzten dir deine  780kb theoretisch möglich auch  mix,  bekommste vielleicht 110 kb, weil die einfach nicht mehr hergeben und um so mehr Leute da zugreifen,
desto langsamer wird es für alle .


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2009)

Ich habe auch UMTS. Von Vodafone und ich bin froh wenn die Vertragslaufzeit endlich zu Ende ist. Ich spiele Crysis Wars online und habe meist einen Ping von 120. Also 40 ist normalerweise schon schlecht.^^ Umts ist für mich der grösste Sch... .

Gruß Kero


----------



## midnight (30. November 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> du machst  wahrscheinlich keine Downloads,
> diese   780kb bekommt du nur im ideal  Fall ,
> und scheinbar weist du auch nicht was Bandbreite ist, wenn der Server auf den zu zugreifst eine schlechte Anbindung  hat nutzten dir deine  780kb theoretisch möglich auch  mix,  bekommste vielleicht 110 kb, weil die einfach nicht mehr hergeben und um so mehr Leute da zugreifen,
> desto langsamer wird es für alle .



Was ein quatsch. Ich lade ne ganze Menge und die auch mit den Geschwindigkeit die ich geschrieben hat. Ich lad doch keine 5gb bei 110k, da brauch ich ja ewig.
Sieh halt einfach ein, das UMTS lange nicht so toll ist wie du glaubst...

so far


----------



## amdintel (30. November 2009)

ja klar und deiner reicht  bis zum Mars


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2009)

Steam ist am Wochenende auf jeden fall langsammer als in der Woche

aber 1,6 MB Down erreicht bis jetzt mein DSL 16.000 eigentlich immer egal zu welcher Uhrzeit


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

bei mir nicht, DSL 6000 und keine Probleme


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Hab ein 16000er Anschluss und was kommt an 3000KBit/s downstream, aber upload liegt bei 1080KBit/s daas ist mal fail.^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Hab ein 16000er Anschluss und was kommt an 3000KBit/s downstream, aber upload liegt bei 1080KBit/s daas ist mal fail.^^




Thema verfehlt? Hier gehts nicht darum wieviel du von deiner bezahlten Leitung geschaltet bekommst, sondern ob abends deine Verbindung schlechter wird


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Sorry das mein ich ja damit normal über den Tag so 6000KBit/s und Abends denn sowas.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

staune das sie dir überhaupt 6000 geschalten haben, wenn deine Geschwindigkeit so runtergeht. Bist nicht bei Telekom oder?


----------



## Scarry (30. November 2009)

selbst bei meiner Verkorksten 1000er Leitung (die nur 48kb/s downstream leistet) ist abend nichts zu merken 
Naja schönes Dorf DSL halt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

Da ist ja sogar die Post schneller  

*duck und weg*


----------



## Scarry (30. November 2009)

Jaa ab und zu kann das schon sein, hauptsache alles läuft und wird abend nicht noch langsamer


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> staune das sie dir überhaupt 6000 geschalten haben, wenn deine Geschwindigkeit so runtergeht. Bist nicht bei Telekom oder?



Ich denke diese enorme Schwankung hat auch was mit dem W-Lan Router zu tun. Doch ich bin bei der Telekom.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Ich denke diese enorme Schwankung hat auch was mit dem W-Lan Router zu tun. Doch ich bin bei der Telekom.



Ja WLAN, umso mehr Leute in der Nachbarschaft ebenfalls WLAN nutzen, desto schlechter wirds (Störsignale). 

Warum legst kein Kabel? Wenn ich schon ne 16k bezahle, dann würde ich schon das maximum haben wollen was geht.


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Genau das will ich auch muss meine eltern von dem Kabel noch überzeugen sind ein paar Meter.^^

Deswegen ist sie Abends auch langsamer mehr Leute im Internet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

Lege doch einfach eins


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Wenn du mir das Geld gibst.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

Patchkabel kostet vllt. 10€ ?!


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Ok mal sehn wie es ausieht. Dann ist es dauerhaft schnell.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. November 2009)

Meines ist immer gleich schnell.. Immer gleich lahm.


----------



## Genghis99 (30. November 2009)

Die alte Mär von der Bandbreite. LOL.

Wenn Freitag Abend 1000ende gleichzeitg bei "StudiVZ" oder "Lokallisten" auf der Site sind, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Server ausgelastet sind.

Erst wenn alle Sites gleich langsam aufgehen, kann man vom "lahmen Inet" sprechen.


----------



## herethic (30. November 2009)

Ich hab 6000er Vertrag bekomm aber egal zu welcher zeit oder wo(chip,steam etc.) maximal 280kb/s.Ich hab Kabel Stp.Ist das Normal?


----------



## K3n$! (30. November 2009)

Ich hab auch keine Probleme mit Geschwindigkeitseinbrüchen. Die 50k liegen da immer an 

Nur Chip.de spackt da am WE schon gern mal rum.^^


----------



## Bilana (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab Abends riesige Problem.

Meine Leitung wurde am 23.11. von DSL2000 T-com auf DSL6000 Vodafone umgeschaltet.

Seit dem hab ich nur Theater. Tagsüber volle 6000 kbit/s download und dann zwischen 19-22 uhr teilweise nur noch zwischen 70 und 220 kbit/s. Wenn man verschiedene Seiten anpingt sieht man dass es diverse Zeitüberschreitungen gibt und sogar ca%5 Daten verloren gehen.

Auf mehrmalige Anrufe, war ein Techniker bei mir, der alle überprüft hat und meinte irgendwas sei an der Leitung (aha--aber nur Abends oder was). Meine Leitung wurd umgestellt auf DSL 2000--super--aber Abends immernoch zwischen 50 und 220 kbit/s download.

Vor dem 23.11. hatte ich nie Probleme. Und wir nutzen auch kein W-Lan. Alles verkabelt.

Ist das nervig sag ich euch. vor allem, wenn man online-Spiele spielt und immerzu disconnects hat, weil die Zeit überschritten wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich tippe mal, dass du in deiner Umgebung den Knotenpunkt mit anderen teilen musst. Abends, wenn mehr Leute im Netz sind, sinkt die Bandbreite des Knotenpunkts und du bekommst weniger ab.
Das sollte Vodafone aber klar sein und sie müssen halt nachrüsten.
Ich würde das verlangen und sonst vom Vertrag zurück treten.


----------



## amdintel (15. Dezember 2009)

genau so ist es und nicht anderes ,
ob man da nun UMTs hat so wie ich , 
oder DSL,  wenn andere in der nähte sind , 
die alle gleichzeitig Abends online sind,
wird es für alle langsamer, 
ob sich das jetzt um den Knotenpunkt DSL handelt , oder ob es die s.g. Zelle wie bei  UMTs  handelt  ist   praktisch beides das gleiche , bei Umts kann ich zur not in ein anderes Netz ausweichen, falls es mal zu schlimm werden sollte oder den Ort wechseln, was bei DSL nicht geht weil fest verbunden
und 24 Monatss Knebel Vertrag meist ist? 
Dafür für die Freiheit ist es bei mir recht teuer,  hat alles seine vor und Nachteile , aber einiges unterscheidet sich  praktisch von der art  nicht .


----------



## 5ki11zzz (15. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal, dass du in deiner Umgebung den Knotenpunkt mit anderen teilen musst. Abends, wenn mehr Leute im Netz sind, sinkt die Bandbreite des Knotenpunkts und du bekommst weniger ab.
> Das sollte Vodafone aber klar sein und sie müssen halt nachrüsten.
> Ich würde das verlangen und sonst vom Vertrag zurück treten.




erstmal gibt es bei keinem provider eine garantierte bandbreite sondern nur biszu. daher ist da schon mal nix klagbar.
2. gibt es in der dsltechnik keinen gemeinsamen knotenpunkt, jeder dslanschluss ist bis zur vermittlungstelle auf einer eigenen leitung.
ab da gehts auf glas weiter. und das eine vermittlungsstelle zu schwach angebunden ist, kommt eigentlich nicht vor.
auch wenn es in der telekomunikation üblich ist, wie bei fluggesellschaften deutlich zu überbuchen. sprich es wird an 100kunden eine gesamtbandbreite von sagen wir mal 1gbit verkauft (jeder anschluss bekommt 10mbit zugesichert) tatsächlich stehen den 100kunden aber nur 100mbit zur verfügung, aus dem einfachen grund das die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass 100 kunden a 10mbit alle zur selben zeit einen größeren dl am laufen haben, von einem server, der die leitungausreitzt sehr gering ist. sollte es aber tatsächlich zu dauerhaften engpässen kommen, wird da auch ausgebaut und wenn nicht, wird trotzdem schwierig das einzuklagen, denn beweise erstmal, das es nicht an deinen zielservern liegt.


----------



## amdintel (15. Dezember 2009)

das ist zwar auch richtig und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, aber eine s.g mindest Bandbreite 
muss vorhanden sein, damit kommt man auch durch ,
Beispiel  DSL 6000 Vertrag und 56 K Modem Geschw. geht nur,
das ist eine Sache die man nicht hinnehmen muss , weil praktisch der Anschluss nicht zu gebrauche ist, für Updates für den PC..
DSL 6000 oft 4000 oder 2000 muss man hinnehmen kann man nix gegen machen, außer man hat sich beim Vertrags Abschluss schriftlich eine mindest Bandbreite nach unter von sagen wir 5000 bestätigen lassen.


----------



## rabit (15. Dezember 2009)

Nö grundsätzlich gleiche Geschwindigkeit variiert nicht nennenswert.


----------



## amdintel (15. Dezember 2009)

Internet Verbindungen  gehen generell über mehrere  Server u.a. auch die der Provider, 
wenn viele Online sind werden dadurch  die Server auch 
nicht schnell sondern langsamer. 
wenn hier z.b. sehr viele Abends auf den Server zu greifen und DLs machen geht auch der Server von Pcgameshardware in die knie .
Bei der Server sachen spielt die Kapazität und die gesamt Bandbreite dann ebenfalls auch eine sehr große Rolle !


----------



## WotansKrieger91 (15. Dezember 2009)

meins ist immer langsam
und dabei soll bei mir biszu 16000 möglich sein. 
was liegt aber an 2000.


----------



## rabit (15. Dezember 2009)

Hm kann viele ursachen haben.
schonmal mit provider gesprochen?


----------



## newjohnny (15. Dezember 2009)

hi,
wollte nur ma sagen, dass umts nicht zwangsläufig langsam sein muss... ich lade z.B. mit 200-350 KB, was eig. in ordnung ist, wie ich finde.


----------



## WotansKrieger91 (15. Dezember 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Hm kann viele ursachen haben.
> schonmal mit provider gesprochen?



ja schon mehrmals aber der meint es ist alles in ordnung. kann anscheinend nur noch an der Hausverkabelung liegen.


----------



## amdintel (15. Dezember 2009)

newjohnny schrieb:


> hi,
> wollte nur ma sagen, dass umts nicht zwangsläufig langsam sein muss... ich lade z.B. mit 200-350 KB, was eig. in ordnung ist, wie ich finde.



im schnitt habe ich auch 300/350 HSDPA,
Kollege hat Arcor DSL 16000 bekommt 1000 selten 1500  Speed  bezahlt für >16000<, 
bin da eine ecke schneller unterwegs als Er. Bei Arcor steht auch im Vertrag  bis zu ,
damit darf er sich 2 Jahre mit rum  plagen ,
für größere Downloads sind 1000/1500 etwas wenig zum normalen serven reicht das aber locker aus.


----------



## midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

Klasse, bei UMTS bekommt man ja auch eine Flatrate, nur das die bei 5gb begrenzt wird - das ist doch der größte Mist überhaupt.
Aber amdintel kann man sein hochgelobtes UMTS ja nicht ausreden. Ich habe eine absolut stabile DSL-Leitung mit gut 6mbits und zwar *immer*. Beim UMTS muss man Glück haben, dass man da wohnt wo es gerade ausgebaut wurde aber sonst kein Schwein surft - dann gibts auch Bandbreite.
Wie gesagt, UMTS in allen Ehren, aber einen echten DSL-Anschluss kann UMTS genausowenig ersetzen wie VOIP das ISDN.

so far


----------



## amdintel (15. Dezember 2009)

OT: das hat mit ausreden nichts zu tun ,
ein mal habe ich kein book auf 2 Jahres Verträge und 2. habe ich Monatlich 28 MB an DLs damit komme ich locker aus, pro Tag 1 GB 
es ist nicht mein Problem , wenn  die sehr Arroganten DSL Provider hier einfach kein DSL  zur Verfügung stellen wollen ! 

ohne UMTs hätte ich heute nicht ein mal das SP2für Vista und keine aktuellen Treiber für den PC und  müßte auf Viren Schutz komplett verzichten,  die Downloads für diese Sachen dauern bei einem 56 K Modem mehrere Tage , das  ganze kosten dann über 200 € im Monat, weil Minuten weise abgerichtet wird , eine Analog Falt gibt es nicht ,  jedenfalls kann ich diese von T-Com die über 75 € kostet nicht nutzen weil ich nicht bei der Telekom bin .  
Noch Fragen ?


----------



## midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

Dann solltest du dir ein paar gescheite Freunde suchen. Wenn ich was nicht laden kann frag ich ein paar Freunde und irgendwer wirds schon laden. Und AV-Updates kriegt man auch noch mit ganz anderen Leitungen heruntergeladen (unabhängig davon, das man so einen Quatsch nicht braucht... aber nun).
Wie gesagt: Wenn bei dir (warum auch immer) kein DSL verfügbar ist, dann ist UMTS eben des einzige Weg, ja. Aber eine Alternative zum DSL ist es sonst einfach nicht. Und das mit den 28mb halte ich für ein Gerücht. Das mag zum Mails holen reichen, aber spätenstens bei ein paar YT-Videos ist dann Feierabend.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (15. Dezember 2009)

So ein Schmarren. Wenn man direkt neben dem Häuschen mit Glasfaseranschluss und Servern wohnt, hat man eigentlich immer volle Bandbreite. Einzig bei Wartungsarbeiten kann der Anschluss ausfallen, aber das ist sowas von selten.


----------



## amdintel (15. Dezember 2009)

UMTs ist un-komplizierter als DSL  und darum geht es hier auch nicht,
sondern das es egal ist ob man nun mit DSL oder UMTs on geht,
bei Auslastung der Netze wird es für alle langsamer .


----------



## rebel4life (15. Dezember 2009)

Nö. Das mach ich von zu Hause aus.


----------



## K3n$! (15. Dezember 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> [...]
> sondern das es egal ist ob man nun mit DSL oder UMTs on geht,
> bei Auslastung der Netze wird es für alle langsamer .



Das stimmt doch nur teilweise. 

Ich hab egal wann immer meine Bandbreite zur Verfügung.

Nur die Server werden viel langsamer, am Wochenende zum Beispiel.


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

ich hab bei nem 16+ ertrag der telekom sogar meist über 17000 anliegen somit bin ich voll zufreiden allerdings spackt hier der server abends manchmal beim bilder öffnen rum


----------



## amdintel (15. Dezember 2009)

das nützt dir aber nichts wie oft denn noch ?
wenn du z.b. hier einen DL machst und hier grade sehr viele User  am downloaden sind geht auch bei dir die Download  Rate in den Keller,und genau und nicht anderes ist es,wenn man im Internet auf andere Web Seiten zugreift, die sind nämlich auf auf Servern gespeichert  !
wenn mein  Auto 160 PS hat und 260 kmh  läuft auf der Autobahn aber ein 
Stau ist und es nur mit 60 kmh vorwärts geht, 
kann ich auch nur 60 kmh dann fahren und keine 260  kmh .


----------



## rebel4life (15. Dezember 2009)

Sinn?

Wenn ausreichend Bandbreite verfügbar ist, sinkt die Übertragungsrate nicht.


----------



## midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ich lade z.B. bei RS.com oder bei filehippo.com (prima Quelle für Freeware) mit gut 720k, viel mehr geht kaum. Und das zu allen Tages- und Nachtzeiten.

so far


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

hab ich was anderes gesagt? bei mir kann die leitung noch so schnell sein aber wenn die server der zugreifenden seite eben langsamer sind bzw. sehr beansprucht werden dann ist es auch bei mir langsam


----------



## amdintel (15. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Sinn?
> 
> Wenn ausreichend Bandbreite verfügbar ist, sinkt die Übertragungsrate nicht.


und morgen ist  schon Ostern oder wie ?

die ausreichende  Band Breite steht aber in dem Fall nicht bis hin zu dem Server voll zur Verfügung, die sinkt immer mehr ab um so mehr User gleichzeitig zugreifen und wenn die leut dann ins Bettchen gehen wird es wieder schneller .
mach doch mal jetzt einen Download aus Übersee also USA dann kuck mal was da bei die an kommt , da sind  u.a  die sehr langen wege die aus bremsen .
und was schätze wohl warum sehr oft auf Web. Seiten Downloads 
Mirror 1 2 und 3 angeboten  werden  ?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirror


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Klasse, bei UMTS bekommt man ja auch eine Flatrate, nur das die bei 5gb begrenzt wird - das ist doch der größte Mist überhaupt.
> Aber amdintel kann man sein hochgelobtes UMTS ja nicht ausreden. Ich habe eine absolut stabile DSL-Leitung mit gut 6mbits und zwar *immer*. Beim UMTS muss man Glück haben, dass man da wohnt wo es gerade ausgebaut wurde aber sonst kein Schwein surft - dann gibts auch Bandbreite.
> Wie gesagt, UMTS in allen Ehren, aber einen echten DSL-Anschluss kann UMTS genausowenig ersetzen wie VOIP das ISDN.
> 
> so far




Vom Ping reden wir lieber erst garnicht  

Und bei UMTS wirds noch schlimmer abends, wenn mehr Leute online gehen, da jede neue Funkverbindung wieder eine Störquelle ist. Das ist halt der Nachteil bei Funkverbindungen.


----------



## rebel4life (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich find die überlasteten Sendemasten cool, macht UMTS noch besser. 

Daran sind die ganzen Leute schuld, die ihr Handy immer mit ner Flatrate anhaben und alle 10s auf Mails prüfen und dann 100 Videos an nem Abend anschauen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2009)

UMTS ist wirklich nur dazu zu gebrauchen wenn man in der Schule hockt, oder sonst wo unterwegs ist. Oder wenn man die Popo-Karte hat was DSL-Netzabdeckung angeht. Doch DSL ersetzt es nichtmal im geringsten, reicht grad so zum surfen.


----------



## amdintel (15. Dezember 2009)

das ist ja schön dass nur für die schule gedacht ist,
nur bin ich nicht in der Schule und DSL gibt es hier auch nicht,
irgendwie muss man ja mit dem PC ins Web, kommen, für die Aktivierung 
und Updates . Es gibt viele die UMts nutzten weil kein DSL gibt
und auch in absehbarer Zeit nichts kommt so wie bei uns .


----------



## Bilana (15. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ja alles schön und gut. Und jeder sagt irgendwie was anderes, bzw redet von was ganz anderem.

Was kann ich dagegen tun? Wie kann ich mich wehren. Wie bringe ich den Provider dazu bringen, etwas auszubauen?

Es kann nur an der Bandbreite liegen, die der Provider gekauft hat oder an den Kabeln die er gelegt hat (glaube Vodafone hat eigene oder?). Ich hatte wie gesagt bis zum Providerwechsel von T-Com zu Vodafone nie Probleme. Ein Techniker hat die Leitungen überprüft und selbst mit eigenem Router nachgemessen, dass mit der Leitung etwas nicht stimmt. Nur haben sie mir erklärt, dass es nun auf einmal daran liegen soll, dass unser Haus zu weit von dem nächsten Knotenpunkt entfernt wäre und das es mit einer 2000er Leitung stabiler laufen solle.

Tja wie zu erwarten hat das aber nichts gebracht. Die Leitung ist zwischen 19 un 22 uhr extrem langsam. Und zwar die Leitung nicht der Server, auf den ich will. Es ist absolut egal auf welche Seite ich gehe. Es dauert einfach ewig. Wenn ich den Vodafoneserver anpinge habe ich 12% Daten die verloren gehen. Wir spielen online-Spiele und zwar meist zwischen 18 und 23 uhr. Das geht im Moment gar nicht. Das können wir unseren Mitspielern nicht antun. Fliegen ständig raus , haben ewige Standbilder usw.

Hab ich denn gar keine Rechte? 24 Monate das ertragen? Geht mal gar nicht.

Hab jetzt nen Einschreiben rausgeschickt, mit der Aufforderung dass binnen 3 Wochen zu beheben und gleichzeitig ner Kündigung, bei Nichtbehebung.


----------



## rebel4life (15. Dezember 2009)

Schau mal, welchen Verlust du bei der Übertragung hast und ob deine Dose vieleicht hin ist.


----------



## K3n$! (15. Dezember 2009)

Nur abends ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2009)

Vodafone hat keine eigenen Leitungen


----------



## Bilana (16. Dezember 2009)

Doch teilweise hat Vodafone eigene Leitungen, aber natürlich sind die angäblich völlig ok.

Diese ganzen Sachen, wie schau mal ob du deinen Router neu startest oder ob eine dose Defekt ist oder ob dein PC was ausbremst, find ich immer wieder lustig.

Wie gesagt dann müssten all die Sachen morgens von Heinzelmännchen repariert werden und abends kommt dann das böse Heinzelmännchen, was alles wieder kaputt macht. Wir haben hier 3 verschiedene PC´s. Es ist an allen das selbe.

Habe nochmal angerufen. Es wird wieder ein Techniker kommen. Der wird wieder die dose abschrauben, den Router tauschen und feststellen, dass er hier nichts finden kann. Man man, es ist echt nervig. Statt sie einfach mal die Leitungen der Leute in meiner Umgebung messen, wenn die das selbe haben, wissen sie ja, dass das Problem woanders ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich noch nie gehört das Vodafone eigene Leitungen hat, wahrscheinlich so wenig das es unbedeutend ist. Vodafone nutzt i.d.R. die Telekom Leitungen, wie jeder andere Provider auch  

Telekom hat halt ein Monopol.


----------



## midnight (16. Dezember 2009)

Die Telekom hat ihr Monopol damals gratis bekommen - hurra. Vodafone hat ne ganze Latte eigener Leitungen, die nutzen unter anderem das Kommunikationsnetz der Bahn um ihre Daten zu übertragen. Nur gehen diese Leitungen meist nicht ganz bist zum Kunden.

so far


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2009)

also keine Vodafone-Leitung für normalsterbliche


----------



## midnight (16. Dezember 2009)

Naja schon, nur ist eben das letzte Stück von der Telekom gemietet.

so far


----------



## K3n$! (16. Dezember 2009)

Arcor hat doch eigene Leitungen oder nicht ?

Und Arcor wurde ja bekanntlich von Vodafone aufgekauft.


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2009)

Router zurück setzten = dummes zeug und macht nur unnötig Arbeit
und ändert nichts daran .



> habe ich 12 % verloren



12 % von z.b. 6000 sind  720 lass dich hier nicht verrückt machen, das ist völlig normal und in Ordnung ,
und wie ich schon sagte es ist völlig normal
das zu zeiten wo das Web. stark besucht wird,
es etwas langsamer wird, das hat weder was mit den Router noch mit den Leitungen zu tun,
sondern alleine an der Tatsache, dass das Internet für Massen Nutzung immer noch nicht ausgelegt ist und das haben alle, sei froh das es nur 720 sind, das ist völlig im Rahmen .
was ganz anderes währe es z.b. 
wenn man sonst so um 5500 Speed hat und immer Abends auf 900 oder 1000 runter geht, das würde dann am  Einwahl Punkt/ Vermittungsstelle oder es hägen zu viele Teilnehmer am Kasten ,  oder Leitungen draußen .


----------



## Bilana (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich rede nicht von 12% Verlust an Bandbreite, die verloren gehen. Ich rede von 12% Datenverlust. Daten dürfen gar nicht verloren gehen.

Wenn ich ne 6000er Leitung habe und die geht runter auf 58 ist das überhaupt nicht mehr normal, auch nicht zu Spitzenzeiten.

Heute kam dann ein Anruf von nem Techniker, der meinte er müsse noch mal messen. Urplötzlich ist die Leitung ind Ordnung (ja klar mittags um 1 ist sie das immer). Nun soll der Router auf einmal defekt sein. Er hat wohl ne 41er Dämpfung--25 wären wohl normal. Komisch. Weil der Techniker der letzte Woche da war hatte diese immer die gleiche Leistung--mit meinem Router--ohne Router--oder mit seinem mitgebrachten Router.  Und sehr merkwürdig, dass diese Dämpfung nur Abends ne Rolle spielt und dass das so riesige Auswirkungen haben soll. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was mit dem neuen router wird, der wohl morgen geliefert wird.


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2009)

was ist denn nun Datenverlust , bricht die Leitung immer zu sammen gegen 19-22 Uhr ? das wurde aber im dem Eigens Posting anderes geschildert und darauf bezieht sich meine Antwort ! wie gut das ich UMTs habe da regelt sich so was immer von alleine   da gibt es auch weniger Fehler quellen,wenn da ma eine Zelle oder mehrere Zellen ausfallen bekommt der Provider das gleich mit und repariert das .


----------



## Low (16. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ist es immer langsam.
Aber bald ist der alte Vertrag abgelaufen und dann gibt's einen schnelleren.

Edit: achja hab da mal 'ne Frage...

Am Anfang Download ich mit ~10mb/s (bei langsamen hosts ~2,5) geht dann immer weiter runter bis zu meiner standart Geschwindigkeit 256kb/s.
Wieso ist das so...^^


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2009)

das ist sehr wenig , 
wenn du pech  hast sind schlechte Leitungen verlegt,  da kann es auch mit einem Neuem Vertrag nicht besser werden , 
aber oft teurer als vorher,  hat es auch schon oft gegeben, 
das Leute dachten mit einem Neuem Vertrag wär es  dann schneller,
war es aber nicht wegen der alten schlechten Leitung 
dafür durfte man dann aber mehr bezahlen, 
für die gleiche Leistung wie 
vorher , die sehnen schon zu wie die an Euer Geld kommen, 
2 Jahres Vertrag das man nicht Kündigen kann und *dann BIS zu ..?*


----------



## Bilana (16. Dezember 2009)

Bilana schrieb:


> Seit dem hab ich nur Theater. Tagsüber volle 6000 kbit/s download und dann zwischen 19-22 uhr teilweise nur noch zwischen 70 und 220 kbit/s. Wenn man verschiedene Seiten anpingt sieht man dass es diverse Zeitüberschreitungen gibt und sogar ca%5 Daten verloren gehen.



Dachte eigentlich, das wär eindeutig formuliert. Auf deutsch nochmal: Die Leitung ist nicht nur langsam, sonder sie lässt unterwegs zu der Stelle wo ich Daten hinsende--bzw von der Stelle wo ich Daten empfange einzelne Teile der Daten verloren gehen---> Datenverlust halt 

UMTS funktioniert vllt bei Dir, aber auch da gibt es Probleme, wie du an den anderen Posts lesen kannst.


----------



## Bilana (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich könnt jetzt nochmal was von mir zitieren, aber kanns auch nochmal schreiben. Seit dem Wechsel habe ich Probleme. Hielt es nicht für nötig zu schreiben, dass es vorher alles Ok war, denn das geht ja aus dem Wort "seit" eigentlich hervor.

Es gibt noch nicht viele Präzidenzfälle und die Beweislage ist schwierig vor Gericht, aber Vertrag ist Vertrag. Beide Parteien haben ihre Seite zu erfüllen. Ich zahle--Vodafone hat Leistung zu bringen. Wenn das nicht passiert, halten Sie sich nicht an den Vertrag und er ist Quasi nicht erfüllt. Da werd ich schon rauskommen. Es ist nur sehr langwierig und nervenaufreibend. Weil sowas halt schwerer nachzuweisen ist, als ein defektes Gerät, was man kauft und einfach zurück schickt.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Dezember 2009)

Du musst ihnen die Möglichkeit zur Mängelbeseitigung geben, schau dir ebenfalls die AGBs an. Frist setzen!


----------



## midnight (17. Dezember 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> sondern alleine an der Tatsache, dass das Internet für Massen Nutzung immer noch nicht ausgelegt ist


Ich glaub sowas dämliches hab ich wirklich noch nie gelesen. Die drei Server die in Hintertupfingen stehen wirst du mal am Wochenende schlecht erreichen - ja. aber die Restlichen 99,95% des Internets sind immer verfügbar.

Find dich doch einfach damit ab, das es Engpässe wenn dann bei den Providern selbst gibt und nicht bei den eigentlichen Servern zu denen du willst. Gerade UMTS ist einfach nicht dafüre gedacht, sämtlichen Traffic von x Leuten aufzufangen.

so far


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2009)

ja du hast eben halt keine Ahnung,
in naher Zukunft durch Neue Technik irgendwann ist 
das Web vielleicht so weit stabilisiert, das es wirklich egal ist, wie viele Leute online sind .
die meisten merken das übrigens nicht wenn der DL mal etwas  länger dauert, weil die nicht in der lage sind das  überhaupt einzuschätzen 
wie lange wohl  250 MB bei 4500 braucht,
ich kenn das auch noch wem bei dem dauerte das mehrere Stunden,
ich rede nicht vom Seiten aufbau da merkt man  das das so gut 
wie kaum oder gar nicht .


----------



## Low (17. Dezember 2009)

Ein Nachbar von mir downloadet jetzt aber mit 2,5mb/s.
Ich hab atm nur dsl 2000.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2009)

Low schrieb:


> Ein Nachbar von mir downloadet jetzt aber mit 2,5mb/s.
> Ich hab atm nur dsl 2000.



Leg ein GBit-Patchkabel zu ihm rüber


----------



## einsA (17. Dezember 2009)

Nochmal zum ursprünglichen Thema, also bei DSL ist es eigentlich unüblich das es oft tagesabhängige Schwankungen, weil jedem eine feste Bandbreite zugeschrieben wird (normalerweise). Diese Schwankungen gibt es oft bei Kabelinternet, weil dort eine Gesamtbandbreite auf die Nutzer im Haus/Umgebung aufgeteilt wird. Je mehr Leute in der Nähe gleichzeitig mit Kabel desto weniger Bandbreite für den einzelnen. Habe es am eigenen Leib erlebt mit Kabel Deutschland. Zu den Stoßzeiten Internet im Keller und sonst 32mbit...


----------



## Bilana (18. Dezember 2009)

Hm, 

wär ne Erklärung. Aber: Nix Kabelfernsehen. Normale Telfondose. Einfamilienhaus. 

PS: Na klar ne Frist hab ich denen natürlich gesetzt.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss sagen das eigendlich immer die Werbung die Geschwindigkeit limitiert. Seitdem ABB läuft lädt alles Sauschnell, egal wann.


----------



## amdintel (18. Dezember 2009)

die Werbung kommt immer von  Externen Server 
u.a. Scripte , wenn die langsam werden wird der gesamte Seiten Aufbau einer Web. Seite dadurch aus gebremst, Werbe Filter verhindern dies ja.


----------

